# Nuevo ebuild: Urban Terror

## Tuxisuau

He escrito un ebuild para el urban terror, un mod muy guapo para quake3. Si teneis quake3 y ganas de probarlo, hechad un vistazo a este thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=12438

Pliz, necesito gente que lo pruebe :)

Comentad algo aqui si lo probais y tal :P

----------

